# Need help with Movers from USA to Brisbane



## jmaxwell3333 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Anyone have any information on the best way to move say 2 rooms full of our things to Australia. Taking it with us on the plane, isn't feasible or allowable, wondered if anyone has experience or knowledge of movers from Los Angeles to Brisbane. Any tips, or things to watch out for? 

Also, how did you all get your $$'s over? Cash, check, wire?

We are about to lodge our partner visa, after trying to put it together for 3 months, hoping to move to Brisbane Oct/Nov 2012...just want to avoid as many pitfalls as we can.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

You can open a bank account from US. Just google Westpac/Commbank/NAB/ANZ + migrant banking. Make sure to pick a branch near where you will land. You can transfer money but will not be able to withdraw until you activate (show them your ID and Visa). Takes 15 minutes. Also have some cash for your initial expenses until activation. 

Can't help with movers. I had just two bags


----------



## jmaxwell3333 (Feb 9, 2012)

awesome! thanks a lot


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

jmaxwell3333 said:


> awesome! thanks a lot


We opened an account online via Commonwealth Bank, they called within a few business days to verify things and proceed. We deposit into the account but no withdrawals til we arrive and presents passports etc. I send cashiers checks to my parents and have them deposit for now..you can also wire etc..
As far as moving companies go so far the best quote I have is for a 20 foot container at $9800..you have to pay for the customs inspection on the other end otherwise all inclusive...hope this helps


----------



## jmaxwell3333 (Feb 9, 2012)

that's awesome info, especially the container...who did you use? where did you go for quotes?


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

We are using Premier Van Lines - they have been in business for years and seem very reputable...


----------



## jmaxwell3333 (Feb 9, 2012)

Great, thanks a million...all the best with everything back there...


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

jmaxwell3333 said:


> Great, thanks a million...all the best with everything back there...


I have the contact details for the people we are working with if you like


----------



## jmaxwell3333 (Feb 9, 2012)

that'd be great!


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

tried to send it via msg..wouldnt let me..guess your settings dont allow..so call 480 641 9268 and ask for Art


----------



## jmaxwell3333 (Feb 9, 2012)

cool, will do...I'll let him know you referred me just for the hell of it


----------

